
$1 Trillion Trove of Rare Minerals Revealed Under Afghanistan - givan
http://www.livescience.com/47682-rare-earth-minerals-found-under-afghanistan.html
======
Cheyana
"The mineral riches could lift Afghanistan out of poverty and fight crime and
terrorism, said Said Mirzad, co-coordinator of the U.S. Geological Survey's
Afghanistan program."

Yeah, I guess it could do that, but more than likely the guys at the top will
just keep the money for themselves stashed in foreign banks, until the next
coup throws them out.

